# Norwegian: "do sport" på norsk



## jm88

Hei
Jeg tenkte på gode oversettelser på norsk til "do sport" (f.eks. Jack does sport every day.)? "gjør sport" høres litt rart ut, ikke sant?


----------



## NorwegianNYC

For sportsaktiviteter generelt, kan man bruke trener. Det vil si - Jack trener hver dag


----------



## Slawomir

jm88 said:


> Hei
> Jeg tenkte på gode oversettelser på norsk til "do sport" (f.eks. Jack does sport every day.)? "gjør sport" høres litt rart ut, ikke sant?




Hva med "å drive med sport"? Det er et uttrykk som hyppig forekommer i dagligtale.

s.


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Hei, Slawomir. Joda, jeg er enig. Det eneste er at "driver med" på norsk ofte refererer til yrke eller jobb. Hadde noen sagt til med "jeg driver med sport" hadde jeg ikke vært helt sikker på om dette var profesjonelt (som trener, agent etc.) eller aktivitet


----------



## basslop

Enig med NorwegianNYC, men det kommer an på sammenhengen. Hvis det er svar på spørsmålet "Hva gjør du på fritiden?", kan man selvfølgelig si "Jeg driver med sport". Er spørsmålet derimot "Hva driver du med?", er poenget til NorwegianNYC på sin plass. For å være på den sikre siden kan du jo si: "Jeg jobber som elektriker og på fritiden driver jeg med sport.".

Men kanskje er det ikke så enkelt heller. Når jeg begynte å skrive dette slo det meg at "å drive med sport/idrett" kan bety alt fra administrasjon til aktiv utøvende. Da er NorwegianNYCs første forslag bedre: "Jeg jobber som elektriker og på fritiden trener jeg".


----------



## Tjahzi

Har norskan ingen motsvarighet till det svenska verbet _att sporta_?


----------



## Slawomir

Hei NorwegianNYC og basslop. Takk for kommentarene. Dere har gjort meg oppmerksom på en nyanse som har unnsluppet min oppmerksomhet gjennom alle de årene jeg har drevet med norsk. 

hilsen
Slawomir


----------



## raumar

Tjahzi said:


> Har norskan ingen motsvarighet till det svenska verbet _att sporta_?



Nei, vi bruker ikke "å sporte" på norsk. 

Men er det ikke en annen betydningsforskjell mellom "trene" og "drive med sport", i tillegg til den som allerede er nevnt? 

Hvis "Jack trener hver dag", kan det både være hos et idrettslag, på et kommersielt treningssenter, og alene og uorganisert. Men hvis han "driver med sport hver dag", vil jeg tro at det er organisert av et idrettslag -- enten trening eller konkurranse (eller, som det allerede er sagt, idrettsledelse). Jeg vil nok ikke omtale trening på et kommersielt treningssenter som "sport".


----------



## NorwegianNYC

Tja, det er vel mer en preferanse eller nyanse. Kanskje nettopp det basslop og jeg refererer til. "Drive med" er ikke spesielt presist, og viser ofte til profesjonell virksomhet. Jeg tror nok det er mulig å "trene" eller "drive med sport" uten at dette er organisert, men du har rett - "drive med" e0r gjerne det å være med på en organisert aktivitet - uten at det trenger å være idrett!


----------

